# Eye shadows?



## uganda24 (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys, we just got our senior portraits and I was wondering whether someone could remove the eye shadows for me : ) I actually tried at PS to do it myself, but didn't work quite well hehe, so i would be grateful if you can remove the ugly eye shadows  There are also some stains? on my face  Soo, if you want, you can try to make me prettier  You have the right to modify the picture as you like  thx in advance

pic link: ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## bianni (Jun 2, 2011)

here is an edit of your photo, corrected color and contrast, removed eyeshadows and added to the right arm which was cropped.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 2, 2011)

So, am I to take it that you _took someone else's work_, used your camera to _make a copy of it_, and want us to edit it for you?


----------



## Judobreaker (Jun 2, 2011)

bianni said:


> here is an edit of your photo, corrected color and contrast, removed eyeshadows and added to the right arm which was cropped.


 

Hmm...
Color is a bit overdone in my opinion and the cloning is a rather poor job here and there... (No offense.)
You managed the arm quite well but there are very clear cloning marks in the background such as the hard vertical lines around the arm and in the top right corner.
You can see a pattern in the branch just above his shoulder too.
Also you tried to clone out those people in the background, you didn't say you did but it's not too hard to spot as the outlines of the people are still clearly visible and the lines of the grass and the tree are broken/jagged while they should be smoother.

I think you should pay attention to these things a bit more.
If you managed that you'd have a pretty nice cloning job as the arm is rather convincing.


----------

